# Soldiers



## Blake Bowden

So I was scrolling through my facebook feed and saw that someone had posted this thinking it was a real photo...lol


----------



## Bloke

Cast from the Movie "Tropic Thunder".... still, respect to those who serve or served


----------



## Derek Harvey

That's a funny movie. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey

It is a good picture though.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Sadly, this sums up a great majority of social media use; many will share without thought, and many others will believe (stubbornly) that it is real, without any consideration of research. The fact that it has been posted will be enough evidence for them.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## conleyl3

Ben Stiller is a little young for serving in Vietnam. LOL


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> still, respect to those who serve or served


Absolutely!


----------

